# Am I a hack or pretty smart



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Installing a customer supplied kitchen faucet. The wood underneath was pretty rotten so I couldn’t tighten it securely. I used the throw away faucet plate underneath and problem solved.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

If the customer was made aware of the condition of the wood, didn't want to replace the counter, and approved the repair, I would say that you are Not a hack.

I would take detailed notes on the invoice about it though. My company offers a 5 year craftsmanship warranty, so on things like this, we have to protect ourselves from future call backs and costs, if the customer tries any funny business.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ECH said:


> If the customer was made aware of the condition of the wood, didn't want to replace the counter, and approved the repair, I would say that you are Not a hack.
> 
> I would take detailed notes on the invoice about it though. My company offers a 5 year craftsmanship warranty, so on things like this, we have to protect ourselves from future call backs and costs, if the customer tries any funny business.



Yeah, I assume you mentioned the wood. It's gonna stink if the wood gets worse and that faucet comes loose and they whine it's your fault.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree with the above 2, if customer was made aware of rotten wood before and they oked the fix and make a note on invoice and have them sign it, otherwise it could be a problem in the future proving your work didnt make the wood rot and now it comes back to bite you in the a$$...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I installed many reinforcement plates when the counter were rotted. However not a recycled faucet. It does look ugly, only a select group of people deserve this kind of set up like the one in your picture..:vs_laugh:

I do keep the large washers when I remove the old one. Customers know it's not a permanent solution. They just don't want to replace the counter top and spend more money.

I will PM you the plate I use.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's also a coincidence, I've had someone today call saying their faucet started to leak. I had installed a plate over 2 months ago and he was told it was temporary and his faucet was on it's last legs. Funny though they live on "Mansion street" if it's any clue of the size of the house.

I told her to check something and if it doesn't work to call me back. I'll tell her its a service charge.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> It's also a coincidence, I've had someone today call saying their faucet started to leak. I had installed a plate over 2 months ago and he was told it was temporary and his faucet was on it's last legs. Funny though they live on "Mansion street" if it's any clue of the size of the house.
> 
> I told her to check something and if it doesn't work to call me back. I'll tell her its a service charge.


did you put in writing that it was a temporary fix and you recommend the top be replaced? if its not in writing it doesnt exist..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I installed many reinforcement plates when the counter were rotted. However not a recycled faucet. It does look ugly, only a select group of people deserve this kind of set up like the one in your picture..:vs_laugh:
> 
> I do keep the large washers when I remove the old one. Customers know it's not a permanent solution. They just don't want to replace the counter top and spend more money.
> 
> I will PM you the plate I use.


It was a new faucet and I didn’t need the three hole plate that came with it. The customer isn’t going to replace the countertop.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> did you put in writing that it was a temporary fix and you recommend the top be replaced? if its not in writing it doesnt exist..


I wrote something along those lines that the counter top was rotted and no guarantee. Seriously though I feel like I really should write more, maybe have them sign on a blank page and in writing they acknowledge it's temporary. As for the faucet breaking down later If they blame it on me...Well

I do have on my invoice repairs are not guaranteed.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> It was a new faucet and I didn’t need the three hole plate that came with it. The customer isn’t going to replace the countertop.


Looks like a granite top and wood underneath? Maybe cut a large hole until you reach the granite and install like usual.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

If it works and it is functional, I would say you got yourself out of a god awful mess that had no winning conclusion........ so you are a professional with real world knowledge.....:wink::wink:..

I would have thrown a huge load of silicone up under that plate you rigged up so well under that sink just to secure it better..... and the next guy would have cussed you out for it in 10 years down the road....

They can change that top when it finally rots out and there is nothing left and it looks like you gave them a good 5 to 10 years to think about it...

so hack or not.... it looks good from my house.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > I installed many reinforcement plates when the counter were rotted. However not a recycled faucet. It does look ugly, only
> ...




It’s fine and will last longer than the faucet haha


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks good I too would tell owner and I would only do that if it would be solid it looks solid


----------



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

*Never*

Never mount a faucet against the wood. Wood will compress over time and faucet will loosen. Wood should always be cut out where fixtures are going to go. If the counter has already in , you can drill it out with a hole saw. I have also put screws in the wood just till they touch the actual counter. The faucet then can be securely tightened against the countertop, not the wood.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbstar said:


> Never mount a faucet against the wood. Wood will compress over time and faucet will loosen. Wood should always be cut out where fixtures are going to go. If the counter has already in , you can drill it out with a hole saw. I have also put screws in the wood just till they touch the actual counter. The faucet then can be securely tightened against the countertop, not the wood.


this tool is great for cutting in crazy and tight places... https://www.amazon.com/Fein-MultiTa...8518265&sr=8-4&keywords=fein+multimaster+tool


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh heck, no one wants to go there. HACK< HACK< HACK<.:devil3:



That's a decent way to get a couple more years out of it.


Not plumbing related concern would be the possibility of mold or mildew growth. Unless it is dry wand gets treated.


In a situation where I had deteriorating wood out of site, I have used bondo 2 part mixture to replace an area I chiseled out. A real pain to sand in a place like that also.


----------

